
The Engineers of the Future Will Not Resemble the Engineers of the Past - teklaperry
http://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/at-work/education/the-engineers-of-the-future-will-not-resemble-the-engineers-of-the-past
======
anotheryou
install this userstyle to unfuck the site:
[https://userstyles.org/styles/112927/ieee-spectrum-
suckless](https://userstyles.org/styles/112927/ieee-spectrum-suckless)

